# Donde comprar plaqueta para una heladera mabe?



## papa (May 6, 2012)

Saludos, donde puedo comprar una plaqueta para una heladera mabe modelo RMV21WIAO. Lo compre hace un año y 3 meses y se me venció la garantía.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 6, 2012)

Hay una casa grande de refrigeración en el cruce de ruta Nº 7 y costanera, lado Bs.As.


----------



## papa (May 11, 2012)

gracias por el dato lo lleve la plaqueta al negocio de nombre alpes refrigeración ni lo conocen la plaqueta


----------



## arpa1991 (Jun 6, 2012)

amigo, puedes poner el modelo de tu refri y una foto de la tarjeta, te recomendaria  DENEK  es una tienda en monterrey que se dedica al comercio de refacciones en linea blanca...

si te puedo ayudar en algo mas con gusto, soy tecnico certificado en linea blanca.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 7, 2012)

arpa1991 dijo:


> amigo, puedes poner el modelo de tu refri y una foto de la tarjeta, te recomendaria  DENEK  es una tienda en monterrey que se dedica al comercio de refacciones en linea blanca...
> 
> si te puedo ayudar en algo mas con gusto, soy tecnico certificado en linea blanca.



Creo que costará *demasiado* ir a comprar la placa en México, estando en Argentina


----------

